# 1968 Evinrude 3hp any good?



## Stumpalump (Dec 14, 2017)

Are the old 3hp's any good. Are they just like the newer 4hp from the 70's or should I steer clear


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Dec 14, 2017)

I had a 67 3 hp. Ran it for a couple years on a little tinny. Worked flawlessly for me but this was 25 years ago, lol, motor was only 25 then. They are a neat old motor. Mine had a handle to loosen the foot and it would fold up and fit in a case. If I was looking for a motor for regular use, I’d prefer the later 4hp. If the price was right or for nostalgia I’d run the 3. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 14, 2017)

I always wanted a fold up outboard but this is not. They came in nice cases as well and were sold to bush pilots.


----------



## Kismet (Dec 14, 2017)

I have three Evinrudes and one Johnson 3hp. All run well and were...in various condition when I got them. the Rudes are 50's vintage, the Johnson a '61, I think.

Get manufacturer parts...not copies. 

Pappy knows MUCH more.

Twenty-nine pounds!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2017)

Probably one of the finest running small 2-stroke engines ever made. That may be a slight UNDERstatement. 
I have had several and have put many in people's hands. Am betting I have owned over 20 of them so far. They are amazing little engines. 
If you take the time to do an ignition overhaul, complete new waterpump assembly, and a new carb kit you will have 
an engine that you can hand down to grandkids. When properly tuned they will idle slow enough that you can place your finger on the 
flywheel and let it spin with it. No, I don't recommend it but it can be done. They are quiet, smooth, and decent power for a small boat.


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 15, 2017)

With Pappy's ringing endorsement I own it. Thanks! It was a bit more sun damaged and full of desert dust than I like but it's always fun meeting fellow boaters. This guy owned the Alumacraft 14 that was stretched taller that I posted in the Craigslist finds thread. His dad was an aircraft engineer and the fabwork was a treat to see. He said his Grandfather bought the 3hp new in 1968.









I got it home late and had just enough time to rebuild the manual starter. It was all gummed up. Do you know how old grease turns to tar? In the Arizona 120 degree heat it turns to asphalt. I rewound the starter with fresh rope and cleaned up the innards. It's got good spark but that's as far as I got.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2017)

What is the model number on that one?


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 16, 2017)

Pappy said:


> What is the model number on that one?



Model is #BAS TARD :? Really it's #3836A

It's got the newer 4hp carb but with a different main jet than the 4. Same choke plate size so assuming bore is same as a 4 hp. 

Starter and flywheel including Armature magneto points plate are 4 hp. Cowling looks obviously like a 4.

The block, 2 reed intake and without needle bearings makes me think the block is all 3hp stuff. The same impeller the old 3 weed less type but this is not weed less. 

Dang I hope it works out because I got rid of my weak sauce Johnny 2hp and need a keeper.


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 17, 2017)

The carb was the dirtiest I've ever seen but the ignition was the cleanest!






She fired right up and ran perfect.






I'm having a problem with the starter gear not rotating up very fast and if I don't pull it hard, sometimes it just stays down. I think I got it together right. Should I stretch the #9 coil spring?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2017)

No. Before you do that, back off a little on the retaining bolt and see if that helps. If so then take a look at that stack of parts and make sure all are there and in the right locations. That would be # 2, 3, and 11. A bit of lube on the bushings as well.


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 18, 2017)

Pappy said:


> No. Before you do that, back off a little on the retaining bolt and see if that helps. If so then take a look at that stack of parts and make sure all are there and in the right locations. That would be # 2, 3, and 11. A bit of lube on the bushings as well.



As soon as I loosened it it worked so I took it all apart and cleaned it better removing some of the grease that I put in. It works perfect now. Thank you sir! By the time it was all apart I don't know if it was together right in the first place or not but I followed the diagram once it was all apart.


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 23, 2017)

After degreasing and pressure washing the entire motor I installed complete carb kit and water pump, One buggered motor clamp got swapped out with a vintage eBay clamp. While waiting on fuel pump rebuild kit the leg and metal housing got cleaned but is very old and faded looking. I'm not going to paint it. It's a good anti-theft color.

The fiberglass cowl on the other hand is really ugly. Original looking cowl seals are $50 so I'm going to install a universal black u channel gasket that was laying around. What would you do for the paint? It's got a few bare spots down to glass. Exact original decals are un-available and personally I've never seen many restored cowls that look that great.

Do you think just cleaning, waxing and installing the black cowl gasket is the way to go for a vintage motor or would you spray it white and hope for the best?


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 23, 2017)

Unless you do a full restore, I would leave it alone. Don't spray it white. Think about it. You won't be happy. Am I right?


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 23, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> Unless you do a full restore, I would leave it alone. Don't spray it white. Think about it. You won't be happy. Am I right?


I think your right. The last hour was spent prying off the old staples and gasket. It was crumbling into tiny pieces that would have gotten sucked in the carb. I really just need to protect it enough so the sun doesn't eat it up and have it clean enough that the faded paint does not come off on your hands and clothes. Would you wax it or maybe clear coat it with something?


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 23, 2017)

I would try a coat of wax. Hopefully that will do it. I don't think it looks too bad -- it has character. I love seeing these old motors humming along.


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 24, 2017)

The wax looks great in person. The black cowl seal I had did not work out but I found a roll of MD Vinyl Gasket Weatherseal for doors and windows at Home Depot. $3.57. I had to spit it with a razor but it came out great.






The newer style fuel pump came in. The metal base of the fuel pump was different and had to be swapped for clearance but yes the newer style and dirt cheap fuel pumps fit on the old motors. Here it is cleaned up with new fuel lines.


----------



## jasper60103 (Dec 25, 2017)

Looks good!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2017)

That engine was put back into service the right way! Great job and ....... Merry Christmas ! :beer:


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 26, 2017)

Pappy said:


> That engine was put back into service the right way! Great job and ....... Merry Christmas ! :beer:



Coming from the resident expert that means a whole lot! Thank you and Merry Christmas to you Pappy. It will get a real water test after the right plugs come in. Non resistor J6C Champion plugs.


----------

